# Gaming letdowns (that actually seemed promissing)



## Daniel Kay (Dec 12, 2008)

Aloha there...

We all had those... you buy a game expecting something great... but then WHAM, it's crap... and it doesnt mean the game started out bad, sometimes a game starts out great but then slowly turns bad

An example for the first type would be "The Godfather" (PC)... the game looked promissing, got great reviews and everything but the final game was just crap, the town looked dreadfull and the controlls where impossibly bad not to mention FAR overloaded... i played it for a few hours then gave it to my bro who gave it back to me the next day... it's been catching dust in my shelf ever since

The second kind is even more dissapointing as you actually get into the game and then it slowly transforms into garbage

Sadly i have to count "Tomb Raider: Underworld" into that category
The game started off great, it had a neat intro level, the graphics and level design are awsome, it plays sweet and smooth
But the dissapointment already starts with the controlls as some of them are locked and cant be set unless you edit the registry file
In game the "treassure hunt" is quite a letdown too as there are simply TOO MANY TREASSURES and they're not even hidden well, they just LAY THERE... this takes away all the satisfactory of finding secrets (and i fear this was mostly done to cater towards XBox live so it has a kind of "score system")... another problem with that is that the treasures arent unique, they all look either like diamonds (small trreassure) or gold orbs (big treassure)... back in "Anniversary" the level treassure where unique and where even displayed in a gallery later on AND they had neat hiding places
Then there's the story, not going to spoil anything but it somehow seems they went "hey we have to connect the 3 games together, we have all the built up and development form the previous games... lets forget that and do something totaly different"... yea it feels like they just abondend everything previously built up and just kept them somewhat losely connected, why they didnt just make it an independen title all together is a mystery... in that sence i wish they'd go back to the classic tomb raider games and just have each be it's OWN story... hell a LOT of games should do that, you dont need to make EVERYDAMNTHING a connected trillogy


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2008)

Age of Conan was a big letdown, though it has improved a lot since its trouble-plagued launch.
Neverwinter Nights' OC was a serious letdown, but the Shadows of Undrentide and Hordes of the Underdark expansions made up for that in spades later on.
Final Fantasy 8.  Oh my sweet Raptor Jesus was that a letdown.
Clive Barker's Undying was pretty damn good up until Bethany's world, Autumn Eternal.  It just went downhill from there.
Killzone.  Halo-killer my ass.  Fucking FAILURE.

There's more, I'll post 'em as I think of 'em.

I cant really call Oblivion a letdown because I didn't have high expectations of it - I'd heard much of the grousing and grumbling about its shortcomings beforehand, and it was an impulse buy at a discount price.  With the right mods Oblivion becomes almost STELLAR as an action game with RPG elements.

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic was a letdown that I should have seen coming.
Age of Empires 3 was a minor letdown and a disservice to the franchise.
Supreme Commander is a decent game, but it was not the Total Annihilation 2 I was hoping for, so I have to call that a letdown.

Oh, and Fallout Tactics.  Non-canonical story elements abound in a game that is based upon a series that is very story-driven.  As a Fallout fanatic this was a kick in the balls.
Fallout 3.  Just was not what I wanted a Fallout 3 game to be.  Is it a bad game? No, and to hear many tell it FO3 is damn nice even if it is Oblivion with guns.  But I was hoping for a style of play that was much closer to the first 2 installments.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2008)

State of Emergency. Beat em up gameplay meets full-scale, uber busy crowd riots? That's a good idea! Boring campaign mode, AI that flip-flops between shitty and infuriating, and far too many frustrating escort missions? That's a bad game! At least the free mode ended up being somewhat fun.

Devil May Cry 2. The original was a fast-paced, fun, and balls hard PS2 must-buy. The sequel was a dull, uninspired (tanks and helicopters as bosses? Shinobi anyone?), and disappointingly easy piece of trash. There's a reason even Capcom doesn't consider it canon.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 12, 2008)

The first one that comes to mind.. Two Worlds for 360.

I saw some ridiculous hype for that game in I-forgot-what magazine. From the moment you start playing it, you get this terrible feeling, just thinking about how much money you spent.

This was the 360 version I tried. Apparently numerous patches have come out since then, but I never played it again. The graphics were very weak. Movements weren't fluid at all. Combat was ridiculous! I think it was a bear that I fought. The AI was so severely flawed, and I'm pretty sure there was a terribly awkward amount of time between each strike, for both you and the bear.

This is all in retrospect, so maybe I'm waaaay off, but I usually don't condemn the memory of something unless there's good reason to do so.

I didn't play to the end of this game. I was generous enough to give it about 20 minutes.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 12, 2008)

Soul Calibur Legends. Need I say more?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, any FPS after GoldenEye 007 and Perfect Dark came out...


----------



## Leon_Negro (Dec 12, 2008)

Quantum of Solace for the Wii was rather dissappointing. Gameplay was solid though: first person shooting mixed with third person cover fire system and Bond-style takedown in close-quarters combat and worked really well in the Online mode. However, the game becomes repetive real quickly, & despite the title, the storyline in the game itself offers no real insight in the upcoming movie, recapping events during Casino Royale for 2/3 of the game.
Castlevania: Judgement was definitely a brand new direction for Konami to take the series. Going back through their yearbook of characters, they created a Soul Calibur knock-off, but also suffers from repetitive gameplay. Also, the "cutscenes" for battles with rival characters are simply nothing more than the characters themselves standing in their neutral fighting stance, emotionless facial expressions as they read from their "cue cards".


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, [...]


'Cause you know, god FORBID a gaming company try to do something DIFFERENT from the same old formulas once in a while...


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> 'Cause you know, god FORBID a gaming company try to do something DIFFERENT from the same old formulas once in a while...



QFT

But uh, GOW; I said it. Haven't played GOW2, yet.

-End War; 10 min of playing and I wanted to cry blood.
-Warhammer Online; fuck.
-Perfect Dark: Zero; how can you fuck something up that was once so good.
-Any James Bond game since Goldeneye.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, any FPS after GoldenEye 007 and Perfect Dark came out...



What the hell was wrong with Galaxy? Also, Team Fortress 2 would like to have a word with you in reference to that last one.


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2008)

Daikatana.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 12, 2008)

- Blast Works
Yes, it sounded promising, but on Easy mode the last mission was not even a challenge.  And the music . . . if you can even call it such . . . .  Gah. Generic techno stuff that can't hold a melody for more than four bars.  Not cool, sorry.

- Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly (PS2)
For a game that was so heavily fan-anticipated, the PS2 version suffered nearly every technical problem that could possibly go wrong (and then some).  Shoddy framerate, loading sequences of 60+ seconds between levels, glitchy NPC interaction (including a few instances where the game hangs and you have to reset).  _A Hero's Tail_ was what Spyro's PS2 debut _should_ have looked like.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Dayken said:


> What the hell was wrong with Galaxy?


Most common complaint I hear is that it was too easy, but to be honest I don't find it any easier than Mario 64. I'm thinking it's just that Mario 64 seemed more difficult because most of us were like... 12 last time we played it and our skills have improved since then, hence making it seem easier.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Too Human and Assassin's Creed.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Assassin's Creed and Dark Sector.

Assassin's Creed had fucking POTENTIAL. But, the missions were over-repetitive and it took me 5 months of deciding whether or not I should beat it for achievements. Yes, ACHIEVEMENTS. I never beat a game for achievements. NEVER. Except for AC...Then there's Dark Sector. Got it, thinking "Duuuude! Huge Demon-Shuriken! Sweet!" AI is shit, graphics are way too dark, and the Glaive has the most AWKWARD targeting system ever. Could not find out where to go half the time. And quit after 6 hours of playing.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 13, 2008)

Left 4 Dead
Soul Calibur 4
Soul Calibur 4

* SOUL CALIBUR 4*


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 13, 2008)

Resident Evil 4. Biggest letdown I've ever experienced.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 13, 2008)

The sequel to Brave Fencer Musashi (whatever it was called.) Looked pretty as hell, but they got rid of all the fun parts that the first brought. :\

Armored Core 4 was, again, pretty as hell, and was indeed fun to play, but still was a lot harder to get into than it's PS2 predecessors. I haven't played For Answers yet, though.

Also, the fact that Call of Duty 5 went back to WWII was a HUGE letdown.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 13, 2008)

I didn't find assassins creed a letdown myself, I mean it was a very, very fun game; I play it sill on PC, I was playing it yesterday.

Also, it's a trilogy (yes, there are two more being made) so they can't give it all to you in the first game, and they have to use this game to work off, perfecting the second and then making the third a god.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 13, 2008)

GTA IV was a huge let down, from all the positive reviews and such, I was so excited. I gave it a good month of play, and just got bored to tears, sick of the police, and sick of the crappy driving :/

Oblivion was a disappointment for me too :/ Just was not fun, I only got it, because it was one of the only games out at the time.

Army Of Two was a good game, but was disappointing with zero replay-ability, and multi-player was "meh" at best. Though the first run-through was awesome.

Pure. It looked awesome, the graphics were amazing, but...thats about it, and thats why I got the game upon seeing it - Though I was sorely mistaken. The customization was detailed, but the levels and gameplay was very limited. As well, the bot players were like almost every other racing game to come into existence, unbalanced and usually faster then anything you can ever get in game.

Fable 1 and 2, 2 looked like it played the same as 1, so that was sad (I never played it, just watched it be played in full by my friends). Once you get chain lightening up powerful enough, you win the game. No talent, no skill, no challenge. 

Mercs 2. This whole game was just kinda wonky. The driving was horrible (plus the buttons didn't make sense), the action wasn't passable, the guns were limited, the voice acting was shit, and the job system didn't make sense. You could work for one company, work for a rival company, and then work for both their rival companies without any problems with the former companies. I honestly don't know why I bought it, I just wanted something to play kinda.

Assassin's Creed was a mild disappointment, because there was nothing else to do once you beat it, and playing it over was pointless. The graphics were cool, albeit a bit faded in colour, but I didn't like the simple walking around, where you had to hide and shit like that. Yeah, it might've been a twist of the game, but often ended up in a pointless fight that would break my concentration. The original style of gameplay is what really got me into it though.

Guitaro Hero 3. The difference between medium, and hard? A whole fucking lot. Easy was too easy, medium was staggeringly more difficult then easy, but manageable. Though going from medium to hard? I couldn't beat the first song after several tries, and returned it the next day. I can manage hard and expert quite well on RB though.
I figured if I could play RB, that GH shouldn't be too much of a problem.

Burnout Paradise. Who needs people, when you have epic fucking crashes? Who cares if the crashes drag you back to last place? IT'S EPIC. Oh yeah, and the minimap was too small, and several other problems, but it was by-and-large just a grand disappointment. The graphics and cars made the game seem quite promising.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2008)

Alone in the Dark...and...don't shun me for this...that Jumper game.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 13, 2008)

Advent Rising. Boy, that game had promise. Great story, great devteam, great musicians, great everything! But they released it way too early and it has tons of stupid bugs (One of which is a lift that 95% of the time never works, and you need to ride said left in order proceed through the game, fun.) It was supposed to be the first of a trilogy, but the whole project has since been canned.

Shogo: MAD. Monolith only released half the game to make the release date. So yeah, all those screenshots and even pieces of the intro movie of the main char's childhood and several other places? You never get to play those. Sacrificing story to meet a stupid release date is a huge letdown for me.

Oni. OK, the game overall isn't a letdown. But the fact that there will most likely never be a much needed sequel, is a bummer.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 13, 2008)

Final Fantasy 10, 11, and 12.  Especially 12.  It's like they blew their whole budget on artists and then couldn't hire any writers.  And sorry, I don't care how 'innovative' the battle system is; you don't play a JRPG for the fun of it; you play it for the story.  And FFXII's story sucked big hairy balls and then made a wig out of all the stuff it had to spit out afterward.  And the wig was the thing everybody who bought that game was actually buying.
Needless to say, I was disappointed.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 13, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Final Fantasy 10, 11, and 12.  Especially 12.  It's like they blew their whole budget on artists and then couldn't hire any writers.  And sorry, I don't care how 'innovative' the battle system is; you don't play a JRPG for the fun of it; you play it for the story.  And FFXII's story sucked big hairy balls and then made a wig out of all the stuff it had to spit out afterward.  And the wig was the thing everybody who bought that game was actually buying.
> Needless to say, I was disappointed.



Funny, I thought you played games for both the gameplay AND the story.
Because when you think about it, it doesn't matter how epic the storyline is, it'll only keep you entertained for one playthrough. After that it's up to the gameplay to keep you hooked.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 13, 2008)

Mirror's Edge was a bit of a let down. It looked lovely and played okay, but how short the game was and how similar the levels were to each other, just kinda wasn't as good as expected. 

Not saying it was _terrible, _just saying it probably could've been better.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Tekken tag. When I heard this game was coming out I thought it was gonna be epic, it turned out to be one of the biggest let downs ever.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 14, 2008)

I found FF12 to be a complete and utter let down. I agree with M.L Reynard on that one. They really left you out on a limb if you were expecting any semblance of a good story line. It was crap. It was worse than crap. It was a blatant rip-off of Star Wars, only they didn't try to hide it.

You get past that, and the battle system? Not innovative. Do you know what was innovation? Star Ocean's battle system. The shitty gambit system with the stupid chess-board thing was ridiculous. You want me to draw a line on the target? What is this a PC game? I could go on.

When the world can come out with epic fucking graphics(for PS2) like you see in  Xenosaga....why give us shitty graphics in the last PS2 release? You could have done better, I swear it.

Also, that there is no main character really...not amused.

I was also let down by Xenosaga II. I was pumped to play it after enjoying Xenosaga I so much. Then I found they fucked up on Momo's new voice to the point I wanted to rip my ears out every time she spoke (Had a very annoying high pitch to it), and gave KOS-MOS a different voice too....and they ruined the battle system which had many fans screaming that they fix it for Xenosaga III. Xenosaga III was better but it would have been nice if we were not missing half the story becauase the actual three was not brought over to America.

For now that is about it. I have not had many new games to play but the ones above stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You get past that, and the battle system? Not innovative. Do you know what was innovation? Star Ocean's battle system. The shitty gambit system with the stupid chess-board thing was ridiculous. You want me to draw a line on the target? What is this a PC game? I could go on.



So a game has to be "innovative" to be good?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I found FF12 to be a complete and utter let down.



I regret buying it. The battle system, the storyline, the generic characters, 95% of the game just blew ass. I hope they don't fuck up the next one or I'll have to give up on the FF series, and that will sadden me.T_T


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 14, 2008)

Geral next gen Sonics - need to say more -.-
Tomb Raider Underworld - great grafics, lovely story but the game is way to short!!
Spore - Come on... the only entertainment part is the creature one...
Sims 2 - Any of it,buying one sims to come one latter with more 150 objects...arg...


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 14, 2008)

Need for Speed Prostreet.
Looked pretty good, seemed promising (I mean, after Carbon, I didn't think you could get any worse) but they screw it all up with crappy handling and stuff, although the drag racing and customization makes it a decent game.

GTA San Andreas
It's just too damn massive, too easy, and gets boring quite quickly. Plus you can't top a game like Vice City.

Those two new Monster Jam games.
The freestyle mode is what made me want the games. It's way to easy, and gets too repetitive.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2008)

San Andreas was interesting, until it finally made me sick with the stereotypes.  

I enjoyed Niko and Tommy's company far better.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I'll echo the last two: GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 14, 2008)

GTA games, period. I've never seen the fascination with them, at all. *Shrug*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 14, 2008)

> I was also let down by Xenosaga II.


That one too.  I mean, who invented that battle system?  Every fight ended up taking at least 20 minutes, even if it was just a random battle, because you have to go through that whole process of getting them ready to knock down (which takes 2 rounds) and then knocking them down (which takes another round), and only then can you damage them in any significant way, and then of course they get right back up and you have to do it all over again.  Boy did that get old after a short while.  And the game's ending theme song made me want to pour sand in my ear canals.


> Funny, I thought you played games for both the gameplay AND the story.


Well, I haven't thought of JRPGs as being 'fun' for a great while (with the rare exception, like Tales of Symphonia or Star Ocean).  They used to be, when they used to be much harder (because then there was actually a challenge element involved, what with keeping track of resources while going through a miserably long dungeon with incredibly tough random monsters), but anymore, what with save points being everywhere and fully recovering all of your health when you touch them... just seems kind of pointless.  Level grinding to beat a boss isn't fun, and neither is bashing in a thousand easy baddies on your way to the next town by hitting the Fight command a thousand times.  It's supposed to be about strategy, because really... what else is there?  Most anything past about Final Fantasy 4 is just too easy to be any fun.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

Secondhand Lands, 'nuff said.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 14, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> So a game has to be "innovative" to be good?



Apparently not, what with the completely generic Halo series being so popular.



M. Le Renard said:


> Well, I haven't thought of JRPGs as being 'fun' for a great while (with the rare exception, like Tales of Symphonia or Star Ocean). They used to be, when they used to be much harder (because then there was actually a challenge element involved, what with keeping track of resources while going through a miserably long dungeon with incredibly tough random monsters), but anymore, what with save points being everywhere and fully recovering all of your health when you touch them... just seems kind of pointless. Level grinding to beat a boss isn't fun, and neither is bashing in a thousand easy baddies on your way to the next town by hitting the Fight command a thousand times. It's supposed to be about strategy, because really... what else is there? Most anything past about Final Fantasy 4 is just too easy to be any fun.



I love you for mentioning Star Ocean. <3
SO2 is my favorite game ever.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

The game tiberium, fps shooter based on cnc3 and halo, i nearly cried when i heard they stopped development for it Q_Q


----------



## XerxesQados (Dec 15, 2008)

One word:

Spore.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> 'Cause you know, god FORBID a gaming company try to do something DIFFERENT from the same old formulas once in a while...



Unless they're one of the lucky ones that can stick to traditions and get away with it. 

*Final Fantasy X* - Just so you know I really loved Final Fantasy IX, and Final Fantasy VIII to me was still good in giving us some change in scenery into a more modern era. (which got panned because people bitched that it was too modern. GOD FORBID they actually imagine something different.) Final Fantasy X had a lot of hype surrounding it, and I was pretty disappointed by it. 

The story is more or less something that I feel was done in Breath of Fire 2, they had Tidus, they had the Sphere Grid, and the Sphere Grid allowed you to pretty much eliminate almost any need for Kimarhi and Lulu. (though Lulu has her uses like getting her to Curaga-spam the party), they had a rather unintuitive sphere grid, Tidus, and need I mention TIDUS?! He's the one who started whole "emo RPG" shit, and the Sphere Grid made me wanna throw the game out the window. I liked Junctioning better.


*Halo* - I think everything I have to say about this has been said enough times, Vegeta can say it. 


*Doom 3* - Yeah yeah yeah you're scary. Right right right, Silent Hill is scary. Siren is scary. Clock Tower is Scary. Pink Elephants on Parade are scary. Katamari Damacy is scary. You, Doom 3, are a "startle horror". 


*Katamari Damacy* - OH MY GOD MY EYES! THEY BURN!!!! THEY BURRRRRRNNNNN!!!! >.< I know I don't care that much about graphics but when my eyes are lit on fire worse than staring at blue for 20 hours of Wind Waker...ugh gimme some eyedrops they use for scratched corenas. >.<


*Grand Theft Auto* - I really don't need to say that much more about it other than that they add missions that really nobody does, all you hear about Grand Theft Auto is how you can just roam around and beat people up while having some Hot Coffee.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 15, 2008)

For me it was Shadow of Collosus or however ya spell it. Everyone was ranting and raving about it so I rented it. The controls were so horrible and clumsy I just couldn't do it. I got to the first beast thingy and gave up.

Bad controls will ruin ANY game, no matter how good.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I regret buying it. The battle system, the storyline, the generic characters, 95% of the game just blew ass. I hope they don't fuck up the next one or I'll have to give up on the FF series, and that will sadden me.T_T



Wow... I never thought that it would be a big let down.. And to think I've been saving up for a PS2 just to play it.. Guess I'll have to save up for a Gamecube and Wii instead so I could get Fire Emblem...

Anyways, a big let down for me was Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for NDS... I was excited at the fact that there would be a sequel to it.. and i was really looking forward to it.. the main story was............... 20 main story missions and its over? I was kinda hoping there'd be more to it for an NDS release.. they just added 100 more quests to the original GBA's 300... and random encounters, aren't random... and although the new law system is challenging as you cant really change the law by just randomly walking around, they should've put more laws as the story progresses, they die and then they return to your clan.. what's the point of the laws then.. but the job system was kinda cool (parivir+geomancy).. not really worth repeating... unlike FFTA, there was a new story after game completion... FFTA2 just repeats on the last save, just before the final battle, and adds the new quests, characters and stuff...


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> He's the one who started whole "emo RPG" shit, and the Sphere Grid made me wanna throw the game out the window.


Sure about that? I'm pretty sure Cloud started the emo trend (which is part of why I kinda like characters like Zidane... he's cheerful and rogue-ish among the sea of emo RPGs have been doing for some time now).


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd go ahead and say GTAIV. Superb graphics, engine, physics, everything except gameplay. It's too serious, even too realistic it's boring, unlike it's cousin San Andreas.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 15, 2008)

skittle said:


> For me it was Shadow of Collosus or however ya spell it. Everyone was ranting and raving about it so I rented it. The controls were so horrible and clumsy I just couldn't do it. I got to the first beast thingy and gave up.
> 
> Bad controls will ruin ANY game, no matter how good.



Actually, I find the controls to be very good. Once you get used to them, you'll quickly find that you wouldn't be able to imagine them any other way.

Though, SOTC is a hate it or love it game, anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

Brawl


AlexX said:


> Sure about that? I'm pretty sure Cloud started the emo trend (which is part of why I kinda like characters like Zidane... he's cheerful and rogue-ish among the sea of emo RPGs have been doing for some time now).


What?

Cloud emo'd for like 15 minutes after Aeris's death.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Wow... I never thought that it would be a big let down.. And to think I've been saving up for a PS2 just to play it.. Guess I'll have to save up for a Gamecube and Wii instead so I could get Fire Emblem...
> 
> Anyways, a big let down for me was Final Fantasy Tactics A2 for NDS... I was excited at the fact that there would be a sequel to it.. and i was really looking forward to it.. the main story was............... 20 main story missions and its over? I was kinda hoping there'd be more to it for an NDS release.. they just added 100 more quests to the original GBA's 300... and random encounters, aren't random... and although the new law system is challenging as you cant really change the law by just randomly walking around, they should've put more laws as the story progresses, they die and then they return to your clan.. what's the point of the laws then.. but the job system was kinda cool (parivir+geomancy).. not really worth repeating... unlike FFTA, there was a new story after game completion... FFTA2 just repeats on the last save, just before the final battle, and adds the new quests, characters and stuff...



Hey it's only my opinion, I'm just saying they could've tried a hell of a lot harder to make it better but they wanted music and graphics instead of a deeper more interesting storyline. You'll have to play it yourself to judge it, don't go by what others say.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, it's really hard to converse on something with the term emo being used. Could we maybe switch it with a more generic term? >:3

Also, being emo and just not giving a rat's ass about anything are two completely different things for anyone who has trouble understanding that.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

For all the people saying cloud's emo, Your all fucking retards. He is not emo and he never had an emo moment, learn what emo is or just don't say it.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> For all the people saying cloud's emo, Your all fucking retards. He is not emo and he never had an emo moment, learn what emo is or just don't say it.


Hey, he has two personalities. One could very well be emo.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hey, he has two personalities. One could very well be emo.



No, just no. he doesn't cut himself, say he's gonna kill himself, or listen to fagot music.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I didn't think any games were a MAJOR letdown, but I'll post what I didn't like about some games:

Assassin's Creed ~ Yes, I too thought the missions were over-repetitive. I enjoyed playing it (and becoming better than my brother, who is the one who owns the Xbox), but I was more playing it for the achievements, not the plot. Oh, and need I even get started on the ending?

Fable 2 ~ To be honest, it is a good game, but nothing near what I expected. It is VERY similar to the first (plot wise), and whilst it has a large area to explore, I never really do. Walking for 1 hour, killing about 4 enemies on the way, to get to where I want just isn't very interesting to me. Although, I do like the cute little doggy. (Which apparantly dies.) So far, I still haven't beaten it.

Final Fantasy XII ~ Man, the storyline in this is fairly weak. Expecially at the start-middle. I've only started enjoying the storyline now at the end (As in, the last battles), but hey, who cares. Gambits make the game too easy (I don't even have to do much anymore), Characters are hard to relate to, and you don't really feel attached to them, and the plot is fairly weak (yes, I'm repeating myself. That's how weak it is). But I still like playing it.

Can't think of any more at the moment, but I'm sure I will later.

NOTE: I _do_ actually still enjoy playing these games, it's just they're not as good as I anticipated


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hey, he has two personalities. One could very well be emo.




Check out what emo is first before you say Cloud Strife is one...


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> For all the people saying cloud's emo, Your all fucking retards. He is not emo and he never had an emo moment, learn what emo is or just don't say it.



haw haw butthurt emofag

but srsly back on topic:

*everything Sonic after Sonic 3 and Knuckles*. srsly. everything. ever. even Adventure. yes.
*pokemon mystery dungeon games*. it's like nethack, but not interesting.
*tetris worlds*. wtf, crappy gimmick modes.

that's it i'm spent for now.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Hey it's only my opinion, I'm just saying they could've tried a hell of a lot harder to make it better but they wanted music and graphics instead of a deeper more interesting storyline. You'll have to play it yourself to judge it, don't go by what others say.



I don't know... ive seen a lot of post talking about how weak story was for FFXII... I play my games for story...

I didnt like the story of FFVIII... but FFVII and FFIX ruled... havent played FFX and X2 yet.. Fire Emblem stories were awesome.. So was Suikoden 1 and 2... 

the tales series could've been great but i just cant stand action rpg... i like turn-based rpg and turn-based strategy games...


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> haw haw butthurt emofag
> 
> but srsly back on topic:
> 
> ...



id have to agree with the Sonic thing... Ever since they added amy and cream and rogue and shadow and some other guys i dont know, it just doesnt feel the same... And I love that flame barrier where sonic becomes a fireball..


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone says FFX was bad. Personally, I liked it. Especially cause Kimahri's hot


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Everyone says FFX was bad. Personally, I liked it. Especially cause Kimahri's hot



fffff. one character being omg murry purry does not a good game make.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hey, he has two personalities. One could very well be emo.


New Cloud=/=Old Cloud  


Hydramon said:


> Kimahri's hot


 Please go be a terrible being elsewhere.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> fffff. one character being omg murry purry does not a good game make.


 
Case in point, Star Fox Adventures.

[size=+1]*A blue-furred, nearly naked vixen does not excuse or change the fact that it was a half-assed Zelda clone.*[/size]


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> *pokemon mystery dungeon games*. it's like nethack, but not interesting.



This just reminded me of how fucking badly I wanted to get a version of NetHack for my DS.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 16, 2008)

I like how every single adventure game with dungeons automatically makes people call it a zelda clone....

Anyway, I loved Star Fox Adventures, it's my favorite of the series. (not a Krystal fan!)
And I like every 3D Sonic game better then I like the 2D ones.

Does this make me a bad person? ._.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> I like how every single adventure game with dungeons automatically makes people call it a zelda clone....


If were talking about Star Fox Adventures then yes, It's a zelda clone.


FoxyAreku said:


> Anyway, I loved Star Fox Adventures, it's my favorite of the series.


 SFA is not a starfox game because theres _no airwings at all._


FoxyAreku said:


> Does this make me a bad person? ._.


 No, Calling you a bad person would be a nice thing to you.


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> If were talking about Star Fox Adventures then yes, It's a zelda clone.
> 
> * SFA is not a starfox game because theres no airwings at all.*
> 
> No, Calling you a bad person would be a nice thing to you.



Did you even play the fucking game? There were arwing segments every time you wanted to go from one area to the next.

Do some research before you try to call people out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

Does it play like SF/64?


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Does it play like SF/64?



Does Super Mario 64 play like Super Mario Bros.?

Your point fails.


----------



## Takun (Dec 16, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Left 4 Dead
> Soul Calibur 4
> Soul Calibur 4
> 
> * SOUL CALIBUR 4*




These.

Also, Oblivion.  Don't care what others say, I got to it and was like....ZzzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 16, 2008)

Every game I play has let me down in one way or another. But I still love them.


----------



## Laze (Dec 16, 2008)

Because I think of myself as a bit of an obsessive Grasshopper Manufacture fan, I think i really should be playing _Flower, Sun and Rain DS_ a lot more. But I'm finding it a little difficult to actually get into.

It's a shame really as I've been looking forward to the game's release for ages now and the day I got it, I was rather dissapointed. The rather unflattering opening sequence may not have helped either.

Pretty sure the gaming press wasn't too impressed either. I may have to give it another chase at some point.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 16, 2008)

Shadow the Hedgehog: The concept was cool with Shadow being the main character. Yet there was alot of usless stuff like having to beat every good and evil endings in order to get to the final boss.

Star Fox Assault: I liked that there were levels where you can switch between Landmaster, arwing, and on foot. The controls were horrible and the game seemed to have either really easy levels or super difficult ones.

Super Mario Sunshine: Big letdown. All you do is squirt things with a giant Super Soaker attache to your back. Most events are long and boring.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> Does Super Mario 64 play like Super Mario Bros.?
> 
> Your point fails.


Then no, It's does not 

And SFA felt like a land before time game.


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Then no, your point fails



What the hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 16, 2008)

Silent hill 4 was a letdown for me.  I really liked the first three.  I think the ghosts kinda ruined the game :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> What the hell are you even talking about?


 You said "Does Super Mario 64 play like Super Mario Bros." I reply with a "no" Because Super Mario 64 play more like Kirby's Adventure than Super Mario Bros.


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 16, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You said "Does Super Mario 64 play like Super Mario Bros." I reply with a "no" Because Super Mario 64 play more like Kirby's Adventure than Super Mario Bros.



I was using it as a counter to your "Does SFA play like SF64" argument, pointing out that two games in a series don't have to be fucking cookie-cutter copies of each other to be the same damn game. Look at SF:Assault.

A sequel doesn't have to be the same goddamn game. Not every series is Halo and Guitar Hero.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 16, 2008)

> Does this make me a bad person? ._.


Ha ha... yes.
No, but seriously... SF Adventures started out promising (I loved the beginning parts where Fox was a sarcastic bastard about everything; that alone made it entertaining), but I think somewhere around the time you do that first bike race bit you slip into the Land of Incredible Lameness, and you never get out again.  It felt like they really rushed it (and, actually, I think they did); like, those Arwing sequences?  Pointless beyond compare; only in there to make you remember you're playing Star Fox and not some two-bit quasi-puzzle-based platformer by Rare.  And the 'twist' ending?  Shoot me in the face.  That was totally unnecessary.  You know, I even went back through the game to see if I could figure out what, exactly, happens to General Scales, and I couldn't do it.  It doesn't make any sense.  He just, like, falls over and gives you a Krozoa Spirit, and you're left sitting there going, "Wait... what the crap just happened?"
So yeah.... that one was also disappointing.  Could have been way better had they actually spent some time thinking about things, but they didn't.  And if they'd have made Tricky a little less irritating and retarded.  That also would have helped things a lot.  Or if you could get him to throw himself into a pit of lava by chucking his ball in there.  Any number of things, really.


----------



## Laze (Dec 17, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Silent hill 4 was a letdown for me. I really liked the first three. I think the ghosts kinda ruined the game :/


 
I pretty much loathed that game...

By the time you have to go through all the levels again, I'd ejected the disk, tossed it somewhere across the room and booted up Silent Hill 2. I really didn't get on with it at all. Didn't seem to flow very well, and it really got on my nerves that you'd wake up in bed and have to play some virtual life simulator before you did anything, you know:

_- Check post_
_- Spy on the chick next door via peephole_
_- Discover what's making that noise in the laundry room_
_- Check fridge_
_- Pick up new golf club from footlocker_ 

Got old rather quickly.

I do remember the noises those ghost things making to be rather worrying. Mainly when you get that weird sword thing for the first time, and the one it appears to be stuck in is merrily garlging away on what appears to be blood and a fistfull of nine in nails.

The Slurper Dogs were nicely designed though, I liked them more than those weird split head Mummy dogs in the third game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> I was using it as a counter to your "Does SFA play like SF64" argument, pointing out that two games in a series don't have to be fucking cookie-cutter copies of each other to be the same damn game. Look at SF:Assault.
> 
> A sequel doesn't have to be the same goddamn game. Not every series is Halo and Guitar Hero.


 Never played Halo and Guitar Hero is a terrible fad and a terrible puzzle game.


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 17, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Never played Halo and Guitar Hero is a terrible fad and a *terrible puzzle game*.



And this is why you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## kashaki (Dec 17, 2008)

Mass Effect. All my friend were going on about how good it was, then when I tried it. I ended up hating it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> So a game has to be "innovative" to be good?



No...the thing is that so many people screamed when it came out about how "Innovative it was"....and that was part of the hype. I just don't see any innovation there. If you are going to give us a shitty story line, like in Star Ocean Til The End of Time, you better give the player something to make it worth it.

Yet rabid fan peoples like to jump down my throat at how "They innovated the battle system" when they didn't. It was a cop out. It was piece of crap. It was the bottom of the bucket when it comes to RPG's period.

Take a chip out of Square Enix they should have done,and seen how they succeeded in that kind of a battle system in Radiata Stories and Star Ocean, and learn from it.

EDIT: Another let down. Star Fox Assault. Big fucking let down. I traded it in the moment I finished it. It was more linear than FF10. I'm pretty certain the fans of Star Fox were looking for something, I don't know, a bit like what Starfox 64 had? you know? Replay value? Over 20 different paths to the end of the game? But now...Star Fox Assault was a waste of time, and money and a bigger insult to the Star Fox series than Dinosaur Planet, which granted was a good game, but should never have been handed over to the Star Fox franchise when half way through original development.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> And this is why you have no clue what you're talking about.


 Then what type of game is it then?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

A music game. DUUURRRR.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> That one too.  I mean, who invented that battle system?  Every fight ended up taking at least 20 minutes, even if it was just a random battle, because you have to go through that whole process of getting them ready to knock down (which takes 2 rounds) and then knocking them down (which takes another round), and only then can you damage them in any significant way, and then of course they get right back up and you have to do it all over again.  Boy did that get old after a short while.  And the game's ending theme song made me want to pour sand in my ear canals.
> 
> Well, I haven't thought of JRPGs as being 'fun' for a great while (with the rare exception, like Tales of Symphonia or Star Ocean).  They used to be, when they used to be much harder (because then there was actually a challenge element involved, what with keeping track of resources while going through a miserably long dungeon with incredibly tough random monsters), but anymore, what with save points being everywhere and fully recovering all of your health when you touch them... just seems kind of pointless.  Level grinding to beat a boss isn't fun, and neither is bashing in a thousand easy baddies on your way to the next town by hitting the Fight command a thousand times.  It's supposed to be about strategy, because really... what else is there?  Most anything past about Final Fantasy 4 is just too easy to be any fun.



I got halfway through Xenosaga II. The things you so accurately describe is what made me stop. It takes too long to fight. Some people say well "it makes you think and use strategy when fighting....no. Fire Emblem makes you use strategy. Xenosaga II frustrates you by making it take too long to position you characters to kill things that just shouldn't take that long period! When you did the dive into Momo's mind...that just about killed it for me when you had to kill that mini-boss as the end...the time it took....utterly rediculious.

So I traded it in, and watched all the important cut-scenes on Youtube so that when III came out, I would be up to date on story line. Unfortunately they released a real third, didn't release it here, and release the fourth one, which is third here in America, and I was completely lost for a good bit of it. Which still gets on my nerves.

That said Xensaga III didn't have good battle system of I, but at least it was more bearable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ha ha... yes.
> No, but seriously... SF Adventures started out promising (I loved the beginning parts where Fox was a sarcastic bastard about everything; that alone made it entertaining), but I think somewhere around the time you do that first bike race bit you slip into the Land of Incredible Lameness, and you never get out again.  It felt like they really rushed it (and, actually, I think they did); like, those Arwing sequences?  Pointless beyond compare; only in there to make you remember you're playing Star Fox and not some two-bit quasi-puzzle-based platformer by Rare.  And the 'twist' ending?  Shoot me in the face.  That was totally unnecessary.  You know, I even went back through the game to see if I could figure out what, exactly, happens to General Scales, and I couldn't do it.  It doesn't make any sense.  He just, like, falls over and gives you a Krozoa Spirit, and you're left sitting there going, "Wait... what the crap just happened?"
> So yeah.... that one was also disappointing.  Could have been way better had they actually spent some time thinking about things, but they didn't.  And if they'd have made Tricky a little less irritating and retarded.  That also would have helped things a lot.  Or if you could get him to throw himself into a pit of lava by chucking his ball in there.  Any number of things, really.



The problem is that that game underwent up to half development before Star Fox got a hold of it. They turned Kyrstal from a tiger to a slut fox, and axed out the actual fight where you knock down Scales. Kyrstal was supposed to be the one who went through and did all that Fox did...becuase Fox originally was not a character in the game...but back to Scales though...

That killed it for me. I could put up with the game not having many times where you are in the Arwing....and I could put up with Tricky, and Fox using a effin staff...but when they handed me an anti-climax with not being able to fight scales I handed it over to my brother to fight you know who. I'm sorry...he had no business being in the game period. No business at all. He died back in 64....period.

You should have been able to knock out scales. Hell he could have got some super form from the Krozoa spirit...but instead they kicked out Scales and killed the ending completely. That said, it was still a beautiful title for Gamecube and the graphics were pretty impressive for the time.

Also the Arwing sequences were rushed because originally they were not supposed to be there. So they rushed through everything to insert that element. I think originally the original female tiger character was going to use her ship to get to the different broken off parts of the planet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> A music game. DUUURRRR.


 Funny, last time I checked Guitar Hero was more then a game that played music.


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 17, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Funny, last time I checked Guitar Hero was more then a game that played music.



It's a rhythm game.

Where you play music.

On a guitar.

There's no fucking puzzle there.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 17, 2008)

Ocarina Of Time. What have they done? I can understand the Fire Temple theme's lyrics being removed, but replacing the instrumentals too?! The new Gerudo emblem is an eyesore too. And the scene near the end with Ganondorf? I thought we were past that phase by now... >: (


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Dec 17, 2008)

MapleStory... Nuff said...

Also, the expansion to Dungeon Siege II.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The problem is that that game underwent up to half development before Star Fox got a hold of it. They turned Kyrstal from a tiger to a slut fox, and axed out the actual fight where you knock down Scales. Kyrstal was supposed to be the one who went through and did all that Fox did...becuase Fox originally was not a character in the game...but back to Scales though...


From what I've read it was almost DONE before they changed it to a Starfox game. It wasn't rushed or anything, what ruins it is that the Starfox stuff was quite clearly tacked on with elmer's glue*.

To the game's credit though, had they not tried to make it Starfox nobody would have ever purchased it and would have gone down in gaming history as "just another Banjo-Kazooie clone". Also, I'm pretty sure Krystal was originally to be a cat to be the love interest to the main protagonist, Sabre.

*I was going to say "super glue", but then I remembered super glue would hold...


----------



## Dayken (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry that I didn't say "adventure game" instead of "Zelda clone", judging by the argument that sparked. 



Laze said:


> I pretty much loathed that game...
> 
> By the time you have to go through all the levels again, I'd ejected the disk, tossed it somewhere across the room and booted up Silent Hill 2. I really didn't get on with it at all. Didn't seem to flow very well, and it really got on my nerves that you'd wake up in bed and have to play some virtual life simulator before you did anything, you know:
> 
> ...



Silent Hill 4 had a similar situation to SFA, in the sense that it wasn't originally a Silent Hill game. It had the name and property tacked on because Konami figured it wouldn't really sell otherwise. I'm not defending or bashing the game, seeing as I haven't played it.


----------



## Madness (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally think that Fable 2 was a big letdown. The story just didnt grab my attention and the gameplay just felt like another average Hack and Slash marathon to me.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 17, 2008)

anything that constitutes as exercise games. Wii Sports - Wii Fit - DDR - Virtual Rockclimb (the later is only found in BIG ARCADES


----------



## Talvi (Dec 17, 2008)

I think Sonic 2 and Sonic Chaos on the Master System were a letdown. The first one was awesome but I just hated the style of the next two.


----------



## Laze (Dec 17, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Silent Hill 4 had a similar situation to SFA, in the sense that it wasn't originally a Silent Hill game.


 
I never really knew that actually.

I think I didn't gel too well with it because I was in a rather 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it mentality' when I was playing said game and I wasn't too much of a fan of the direction I believed the series was going. Like the on screen charging mÃªlÃ©e attack meter and a few other design niggles. I really felt that sort of cut into the general on screen feel, I prefer not having HUDs in games as you're actually drawn into the game's diegetic world easier, instead of feeling like you're playing it behind a windscreen or something. 

Homecoming isn't out here yet, I've heard a few not so good things about it. But as you've actually said, because it has the Silent Hill name tagged alongside it, it'll sell to chumps like me.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 17, 2008)

Cod5 was a bit disapointing :\


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> It's a rhythm game.
> 
> Where you play music.
> 
> ...



Space Channel 5 has more of a puzzle than Guitar Hero and that's more or less just Simon Says.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

AlexX said:


> From what I've read it was almost DONE before they changed it to a Starfox game. It wasn't rushed or anything, what ruins it is that the Starfox stuff was quite clearly tacked on with elmer's glue*.
> 
> To the game's credit though, had they not tried to make it Starfox nobody would have ever purchased it and would have gone down in gaming history as "just another Banjo-Kazooie clone". Also, I'm pretty sure Krystal was originally to be a cat to be the love interest to the main protagonist, Sabre.
> 
> *I was going to say "super glue", but then I remembered super glue would hold...



With the graphics that would still have come with the original version plus the music, I think people would have still bought it.

Cheap super glue wouldn't.

Siu


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to wonder if Rilvor and I are the only ones who liked it and think the next star fox game should have the Evil Gypsy Shopkeeper as its villain.

"How about a little GAAAAAME?" > 
"You pay this much!" 
"NOOOPE! THAT'S TOOOO LOW!"


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 17, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I have to wonder if Rilvor and I are the only ones who liked it and think the next star fox game should have the Evil Gypsy Shopkeeper as its villain.
> 
> "How about a little GAAAAAME?" >
> "You pay this much!"
> "NOOOPE! THAT'S TOOOO LOW!"



I liked that guy, but evil villain? If he were, why would he let you haggle?


----------



## TehSean (Dec 17, 2008)

SPORE

Why:

SPACE STAGE SUCKED
-ALMOST EVERYTHING in that stage of the game worked against you
--The Uber Turret does not function as well as it would if you were away from the planet you deployed it on as it would if you were to still 'assist' it.
--If an alliance is slipping, it means you'll go to war with them eventually
--The 'attack another Empire' button and the 'Break Alliance' buttons sometimes switch places in the diplomacy menu.
--The diplomacy menu can only be accessed by crawling to a respective planet's orbit even though all of your enemies and allies can contact you at any time, from any distance
--Nobody knows what the Loyalty Booster and Happiness Boosters actually do, nor the difference between them
--You can purchase planets you trade with
--The Grox are impossibly tedious to defeat
----SOME OF THEIR PLANETS CANNOT BE REACHED BY THE PLAYER
----THE PLAYER CAN'T GENERATE AN ACTUAL FLEET OR USE THEIR OWN EMPIRE TO AUTOMATICALLY INVADE OTHERS'
----DESTROYING GROX WORLDS WITH SUPER-POWERS (nuke/Empire ability) UPSETS 99% OF THE GALAXY BECAUSE IT "BREAKS GALACTIC CODE"
--------It unveils an incredible oxymoron: It both UPSETS and ENTHUSES the Grox

There's an achievement for defeating the Grox, but the way to do it is so risky and time consuming and unrewarding-feeling that it feels like never-ending factory work. You cultivate planets. You slap seeds on them. You use up your 42 shots of planet-cultivating power, you still have about 800+ more Grox worlds to go now. You help nuture those budding empires up to LEVEL 5 by telling them to attack Grox worlds and holding their hand so they can do it. You then leave them alone for the most part and continue attacking Grox worlds. Hopefully the AI handling their Lv 5 empire will push for them to occupy new worlds. Sometimes when you tell them to invade a grox world, especially one with only one occupied planet, they can handle it themselves, but after an hour of this, I zoomed out to study my progress after working up several empires into a coalition across one arm of the galaxy in an all out war on the Grox to see that I had barely pushed toward the Galactic core. At that point I told my friend that the game he'd purchased sucked and explained in great detail why. All he could do was smile uneasily and shrug and say 'well I paid for it so I have to find the good in it somewhere."

But as a creative outlet, it can be a very fun toy to play with, but if that is all you're getting it for, then why not spend the money on a 3D modeller, Second Life, or Play-doh instead? They even removed the part of the game where things like spinal construction and leg arrangements would make a difference in running speed or other aspects of a creature's performance. Instead, you can make anything and it will be successful. You can distill any creature down to the attachments it uses because the position doesn't matter either.


At the game's core, it's really just a bunch of other games that are stripped down with a re-skinning tool for each stage. The most interesting part was the creature stage because there were a lot of elements in it that came out where you could outsmart the challenges set before you, like using a low level stealth to pull out single strong beasts and then mob them one at a time as a group. So that was fun and I enjoyed the sense of progression that definitely did not exist in the endgame space stage, which was supposed to be the finale. Also of note: Everything for purchase in the universe costs a lot more for your Empire to produce than any other's. That should be correctable if you.. say.. industrialize your worlds with spice containers and such.

Pac-Man (actually it's more like close-combat Asteroids)
Any MMOrpg
A RTS/RPG hybrid
RTS game
Huge, Unforgiving Hybrid GRIND;I mean game


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2008)

> I have to wonder if Rilvor and I are the only ones who liked it and think the next star fox game should have the Evil Gypsy Shopkeeper as its villain.


Yeah, totally!  If only because I'd like to see more of him.  He was the most interesting character in that whole game.  Mostly because... I mean, I don't know why.  He's just totally bizarre and seems completely out of place.  Like, is he a ghost, or part snake, or what?


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 17, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Calling you a bad person would be a nice thing to you.



We haven't even met and I already don't like you. =/

It was barely like Zelda at all, the combat was NOTHING like Zelda, the story had very VERY little in common, and the game overall was completely different.



M. Le Renard said:


> Ha ha... yes.
> No, but seriously... SF Adventures started out promising (I loved the beginning parts where Fox was a sarcastic bastard about everything; that alone made it entertaining), but I think somewhere around the time you do that first bike race bit you slip into the Land of Incredible Lameness, and you never get out again. It felt like they really rushed it (and, actually, I think they did); like, those Arwing sequences? Pointless beyond compare; only in there to make you remember you're playing Star Fox and not some two-bit quasi-puzzle-based platformer by Rare. And the 'twist' ending? Shoot me in the face. That was totally unnecessary. You know, I even went back through the game to see if I could figure out what, exactly, happens to General Scales, and I couldn't do it. It doesn't make any sense. He just, like, falls over and gives you a Krozoa Spirit, and you're left sitting there going, "Wait... what the crap just happened?"
> So yeah.... that one was also disappointing. Could have been way better had they actually spent some time thinking about things, but they didn't. And if they'd have made Tricky a little less irritating and retarded. That also would have helped things a lot. Or if you could get him to throw himself into a pit of lava by chucking his ball in there. Any number of things, really.




Yeah, they probably could of explained the general scales thing a bit more, but I thought it was kinda obvious the spirit was keeping him alive. Why he needed it though I dunno.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

Why do people keep comparing it to Zelda when a Banjo-Kazooie comparison would be much more appropriate? If people want to try and dismiss something so easily, the least they can do is do it RIGHT...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2008)

> Why do people keep comparing it to Zelda when a Banjo-Kazooie comparison would be much more appropriate? If people want to try and dismiss something so easily, the least they can do is do it RIGHT...


Because Banjo-Kazooie is a platformer.  You know... jumping around, climbing things, nifty little items you can get for a temporary time that let you fly, whatever.  SF Adventures didn't have jumping except on ledges, and the gameplay was mostly centered around puzzle solving, with the occasional boss fight (as well as obtaining various 'items', or in this case staff powers, that you need to solve certain puzzles or progress).  AKA, essentially the same thing as any 3D Zelda game, at least so far as mechanics are concerned.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 20, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Yeah, totally!  If only because I'd like to see more of him.  He was the most interesting character in that whole game.  Mostly because... I mean, I don't know why.  He's just totally bizarre and seems completely out of place.  Like, is he a ghost, or part snake, or what?



Wait...is that shopkeeper a *HE*?! O.O

I thought the shopkeeper was a really evil woman.



TwilightV said:


> I liked that guy, but evil villain? If he were, why would he let you haggle?



Doesn't mean s/he can't make you haggle FOR YOUR LIFE.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 21, 2008)

Star Fox Assault: C'mon, every other "classic/normal" Star Fox game had multiple paths...

Star Fox Command: Shit controls, shit music, shit story lines... I won't go on

Unreal Tournament 3: Maybe it's just me and my starting to age comp but all the graphics are like a giant clusterfuck of pixels that's nearly impossible to distinguish one group of pixels from another.

Halo: I expected much greater things from it, but it was just cookie cutter in just about every way.

Quake 4: Again not really a BAD game but... instead of going back to the olden days of FPS's where you had NO HELP, no npc allies or nothing but a bit of text telling you where to go you were basically led through the entire game by someone... and my god could they have announced the "ZOMG SUPER STORY TWIST!!!" any freaking more?

Enemy Territory Quake Wars: Needed more strogg assault levels, and more slipgate stuff, and LESS BALANCE! Christ... I think an invading alien force wouldn't have weapons and equipment that has a human equivalent... also I'd say more but I really just played it offline by myself...

Geist: FPS where you're a ghost... needed better controls, and the storyline kinda blew.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Dec 21, 2008)

Freelancer. Amazing game-in-work turned into a rush job with a sloppy storyline and a lack of customizability that was originally gonna be in it, I believe... Still great fun in multi-player though, especially when wars are started, hehe.

As someone else state earlier, all the sonic games after S3&K. Sonic originally had black eyes, not green, and Super Sonic had green, not red.

Advance Wars! It's like a horribly slow Shining Force with no real story, if you ask me.

Runescape. I shouldn't even have to mention it, but it was a letdown even with the already impressively-low expectations I had for it.

Sidenote: All this old talk of Cloud being emo... Why isn't anyone talking of the FF Angst-god Squall?

EDIT: Every game that was simply a port and not an actual remake/graphical update... Especially Chrono Trigger DS. Even if it's not out yet.


----------

